# Outdoor engagement portraits in and around Queens NY



## Christos_2006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Good day all. 
Im wondering if any one has any good locations for outdoor portraits in or around Queens NY that they are willing to share.
Personally Ive grown tiresome of the local parks.

Thanks in advance
Christos
http://www.photographybychristos.com


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 25, 2006)

Roosevelt Island, Flushing Meddow Park, take the train into Manhattan or the ferry to Statan Island, this is NYC man!


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 25, 2006)

I ditto that about Roosevelt Island ;-)

If you catch it at just the right time around sunset you can get some awesome shots with perfect lighting on Manhattan in the background.


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey when are you local guys getting together in NYC again? Mid to late April the cherry blossoms and Magnolias in NYC will be in full bloom, it's such a wonderful sight. Maybe we sould make plans to meet up someplace? I missed out on the Indian food last time, that is a treat in itself.


----------



## Christos_2006 (Mar 27, 2006)

Paul Ron said:
			
		

> Roosevelt Island, Flushing Meddow Park, take the train into Manhattan or the ferry to Statan Island, this is NYC man!


 
Thanks Paul. I never tried Roosevelt Island, do you have anymore specifics? I hear you about NYC, but it takes so much time. A two hour shoot ends up taking four + hours with the commute:meh: .

Thanks Again
Christos
http://www.photographybychristos.com


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 27, 2006)

OK here is the dope on RI. Not only is it a great place to take pix along the waterfront walking path, but with the ruins on one end and the light house park on the other, you can also take the tram into Manhattan from there. It's the cost of a bus ride and gets you into the city in 7 minutes. Beat that?


----------



## Christos_2006 (Apr 4, 2006)

Paul Ron said:
			
		

> OK here is the dope on RI. Not only is it a great place to take pix along the waterfront walking path, but with the ruins on one end and the light house park on the other, you can also take the tram into Manhattan from there. It's the cost of a bus ride and gets you into the city in 7 minutes. Beat that?


 
Thanks, I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 4, 2006)

Tram ride is a great view/attraction as well. 

A freind tells me the cherry trees are popping like crazy on RI, down by Goldwater hosp along the Manhattan side walking path just past the QueensB Bridge. Be sure to visit the ruins on the tip of the island, past the huge chain link fence, follow the path south, you'll be almost accross the street form  the UN.

On the other end of the islans is a light house park complete with a light house. At this point you'll be almost accross teh street from Gracie Mansion at Sput n dival. Cherry trees along the road are great.

When are you going? Maybe we can drum up Dan adn a few locals adn make a day of it?


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 4, 2006)

Paul Ron said:
			
		

> you can also take the tram into Manhattan from there.


Not to mention the photo op _in_ the tram!!


----------



## Christos_2006 (Apr 5, 2006)

Paul Ron said:
			
		

> When are you going? Maybe we can drum up Dan adn a few locals adn make a day of it?


 
Paul, I would like to take you up on this offer. It seems you really know your way around RI. Im always looking to expand on my areas.

My engagement shoot is this Saturday 4/8 and my client insists on going to Gantry Park in Long Island City. It actually looks pretty cool, check it out.
http://www.queenswest.com/gantrypark/pictures/

Let me know when you guys are up to making a run into RI. I know we are heading into the busy time of year, so it may take some time to get everyone together.

Thanks for the info

Christos
Photography By Christos


----------

